# Worst flu I've ever had



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Man, this sucks. Flu season has hit full stride, and this must be the sickest I've been in years. Normally I check this site every day or two, but I spent 15 hours in bed today.  Got the whole package- dizziness, fever, chills, muscle cramps, you name it.

Any remedies you guys can suggest that take the edge off?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And you show up and infect us  Oh I tell you, the noive of some people  
I do feel for you. I wish I could offer you some kind of help, but the last time I was that sick all I wanted to do was to sleep for as long as possible. For me that might just be the best thing. Take some Nyquil to knock your a** out and sleep it off.
Hope you feel better!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I assume you did not qualify for a flu shot this year.

The only other thing is within 1 - 2 days of coming down with the flu, taking a medication such as Thera-flu can reduce the severity and longevity of the disease progression.

doc (not an MD)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The worst part of being sick is that you are subject to daytime TV...
sorry!

Get well soon... lotsa Matzoh Ball soup!


----------

